# Mini lamancha AI?



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

I am wondering if anyone would be interested in buying mini lamancha semen from good quality bucks with new lines not anywhere else in mini Manchas? I am thinking of having my buck collected and have been asked to become a registered collector for the MDGA. I would be able to ship semen anywhere in the US but am wondering how many people really would want to buy new bloodlines?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Maybe breeders in MDGA would be interested.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Maybe? I have 3 pregnant mini mancha does, F1 and two F2 that are TMGR registered. Mini Mancha bucks are pretty scarce around my parts and the one buck I know of is the sire to the kids I'm expecting. Good chance I may be attending a goat AIing clinic soon, it's in the works, we shall see. Having said all that, can you tell me more about your buck? Do you have pictures? 

As far as shipping. How does that work? I know with horses, the stallion owner collects and ships in a shipping container this is usually owned by the owner of the stud. The mares owner pays a fee for the container and that is reimbursed once the container is returned. Lot's for me to learn for sure. I can say I could not find any MM owners collecting there bucks. I know, I looked awhile back for some.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

How expensive is it?


----------

